# Startup trouble Edge on Spectrum



## gabbott (Oct 31, 2002)

I wanted to pass along an experience that I have been going through for the last couple weeks In the off chance it will help reduce headaches and frustrations for someone else. 

On Thursday March 4th I woke up to find my 2-year-old Bolt blinking all four lights rapidly. Looking around on line it appeared this was most likely a hard drive failure. Long story short, we were unable to get a brand new Edge to display any channels on Spectrum. The acquiring channel screen would never move beyond 89%. No matter what we did. Multiple calls over 2 weeks with both TiVo and Spectrum, sometimes with both on the phone at the same time. Three technician calls to my home, the third comprised of a QA technician and a supervisor. My spouse happened to be in the room and was doing a few web searches and stumbled onto somebody who said that it had something to do with the headend and node the account was linked to. Low and behold that is exactly what the problem was. It's sad that we can find better information online then we can get from the support organizations for two rather large companies. 

We moved across town in December and had all kinds of problems getting the move order entered because our new home was brand new and the address was not in their database. I think they were so fixated on the address that they overlooked important details to properly establish service at the new address. I suspect the Bolt continued to work because it was still in the same system, and already affiliated with Spectrum. However the new device couldn't make its connection to the head end and therefore could not download any channel lineup information.

So anyway if you have a TiVo on Spectrum that does not want to download its channel lineup, ask them to check that your account is attached to the correct node and headend.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Judging from this forum...I dont think me and my Tivos want anything to do with Spectrum. (Unless its Monica Rambeau)


----------

